# who is watching you??????



## cda (May 19, 2010)

www.spokeo.com

found myself and info was correct, there is a free side to a point


----------



## FM William Burns (May 19, 2010)

They said my home value was 1M but I live in a sub desirable neighborhood.........


----------



## Alias (May 19, 2010)

Well, a little bit was right but...... I do not live in a PO Box.   

Sue, evidently not so lost.................


----------



## pwood (May 19, 2010)

i don't exist :lol: why am i paying taxes then? hmmmm....


----------



## cda (May 19, 2010)

FM William Burns

What do you expect from a city furnished home, one million dollar home, but you expect it to be in a good neighborhood????? Some of us ae living in trailer furnished by our ahj!!!!!!!!!!!! down by the river


----------



## beach (May 19, 2010)

They said my house was worth 1 M+ and I lived in a "affluent" neighborhood....... I thought I lived in an "effluent" neighborhood!!!! They also said I was a Virgo......which I'm not!

"Down by the river"....... good one cda! That reminded me of Chris Farley....... I miss him....


----------



## jim baird (May 20, 2010)

Comforting to know I remain invisible.  I happened to notice yesterday when I looked to the ground, "no shadow did I cast".


----------



## TimNY (May 20, 2010)

They have my PO box correct.. but I have two photos.  One is of some guy i have never seen before, which  wouldn't be too bad if I thought he was better looking than me.

The other picture is of Mario from 'Super Mario Brothers'?  I'm not even a plumber.


----------



## FredK (May 20, 2010)

Home value is blank.  Hope the tax man gets a copy.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

Well, whoever they are that's watching, they need to check their glasses. 

The information about my residence is more than 15 years old and my marital status (and number of children) is off by more than 35 years. 

(I don't even think they got the zodiac sign right!) 

I don't think I'd trust them for anything important. .  or maybe for ANYTHING.


----------



## ewenme (May 20, 2010)

What I'd like to know is how do I get my information off their site? The information is not accurate, and it is more than strangers need to know. I don't like it at all.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2010)

*Removal of personal information*

The Spokeo website contains an opt-out form (accessible from the "Privacy" link on the bottom of every page) that allows users to prevent specific Spokeo pages from displaying search results for their names, phone numbers, or email addresses. The removal of email address search results was implemented by Spokeo on April 19, 2010, and the removal process is the same as that for name and phone listings,[20] although some Gmail users initially complained that the system malfunctioned when they entered their addresses. While it is possible to block your listings from being displayed on Spokeo, they will not be removed from the original sources. Other users have found it easy to deactivate results pages for their names. Since mid-April, Spokeo has fixed most of the bugs, making opt-out a one-step process.[21] (Note: AOL users may not receive a confirmation email from Spokeo to complete this process. If this happens, try an alternate email address such as Hotmail.) Although Spokeo prevents users from removing listings belonging to aliases, friends, or family members, in bulk to prevent spambots, the site allows for users to email URL requests to their customer service email.


----------



## ewenme (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for the information... I didn't spend a whole lot of time on the site, as I was too enraged and busy. To me, it looked like everyone had a home value of >$1M, and unless you know the truth it might look like easy pickings for some ne'er do wells who are looking for something. Yes, I'm cynical and prefer my privacy.


----------



## texas transplant (May 20, 2010)

I checked out my name on there.   Except for the picture (and I have no idea who that dude is) I like the life, money and several other things better than my real life.   I have always worried about identity theft.   Not that I have a lot to lose, I was afraid the guy who stole it would show up on my doorstep wanting to give it back.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

did the privacy thing.

((( I'm invisible now )))


----------



## brudgers (May 20, 2010)

ewenme said:
			
		

> What I'd like to know is how do I get my information off their site? The information is not accurate, and it is more than strangers need to know. I don't like it at all.


Taking it off their site is a waste of time.

It's there because it's on the internet.

And of course if you have a cell phone, an internet connection, or a credit card there's a whole lot more personal data out there than you can imagine.

In fact, there's a good chance you can be identified just from this website's activity logs.


----------



## brudgers (May 20, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> did the privacy thing.((( I'm invisible now )))


Where did Gene go?

Removes hands from face.

There he is!


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Where did Gene go?Removes hands from face.
> 
> There he is!


You so funny, Ben!


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2010)

No body in my office came up on this site maybe it is just another advantage to living in a backwoods state.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

I decided that after looking at the erroneous information on their site, it was worse than what could be found using the normal means. Really!     You can use the phone book and get better, more accurate information. Rather than have bad information out there, at least let it be accurate.

So, that's why I decide to remove my page from their listing.

I suspect that people who have not been "out and about" will probably be below their radar screen. Whatever algorithms they use to gather information, it seems to be a bit. . . not so good.


----------



## RJJ (May 20, 2010)

I notice that there happens to be a lot of Me's across the country. When I found the one close to who I am and read the listing I will  have to delete my info. My wife would most assuredly be disturbed to see she married trailer trash!


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, nowadays it's more like who isn't watching you.

I also got put in the million dollar house club.  I just hope the county assessor doesn't believe them!  They think I'm a few years older than I am, and missed my daughter's age by 30 years!  My son managed to stay under their radar.


----------

